# SCAA Publications in the UK/Europe?



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd like to buy some of the SCAA publications such as the Water Quality Handbook, but the shipping costs from the US are too high ($35 for the book plus $45 shipping!). The SCAE doesn't seem to have an online store. Is there anywhere I can buy these in Europe at an affordable price?


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Don't want to suggest the obvious, but have you tried Amazon? There are loads of books on Water Quality. If you have an ISBN number it might help the search, since you can often find books like that in the library (or they will get it from another branch for you).


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, I couldn't find it on there tho. Someone has offered to bring me one back from the US in April tho. Quite frustrating that SCAE doesn't pack the same punch as SCAA.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

What did you want to know about Water Quality? We are pretty interested in water at Taylors but mainly for our Tea not so much for coffee.

For example we test all teas in hard water because it brings out the best flavour of the leaves, and also makes it easier to detect any faults with a tea.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

What don't I want to know?









Water quality plays a huge part in coffee flavour, machine maintenance, brew parameters ... As a professional barista I need to understand this so I can ensure our coffees are the best they can be. Coffee is over 98% water. As there are established best practises and standards I may as well adhere to them if appropriate.


----------

